# Best Tire Sealant?



## Chief

Got a flat tire on one of my brand new ATV's the second time it has ever been ridden.  Looks like this may be a recurring issue.  I was wondering if filling the tires with a tire sealant such as Slime or Ultraseal is a practical idea.  Do these tire sealants work and are there any draw backs?  

This instance of a flat tire got me to thinking about what would I do if I had a flat out on the ranch or out on one of the forest ranges.  Now sure if it would be possible to limp back with a flat tire and the walk back could take hours.  Not to mention I don't like the idea of leaving my ATV out in the middle of nowhere unattended. Thanks!


----------



## Doc

I use Green Slime.  I got a couple of flats before someone pointed me in the green slime direction.  After that the worst I got was a slow leak once the slime had evaporated.  One application is good for two or three years (not sure which). 
I just replaced the tires on mine this past weekend, so I'm going to have to slime mine also.


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:
			
		

> I use Green Slime. I got a couple of flats before someone pointed me in the green slime direction. After that the worst I got was a slow leak once the slime had evaporated. One application is good for two or three years (not sure which).
> I just replaced the tires on mine this past weekend, so I'm going to have to slime mine also.


 
Wha'd the rims look like when you pulled the old ones off? Was there evidence of the slime? The ATV manufacturers don't recommend using the stuff, why I don't know. My son has the same model as yours and we only used the gunk on the leaky tire, never did it to all four. The tires on my Brute Force are virgins (no gunk) and it'll be 2 in June!


----------



## Doc

I didn't see the rims.  My boy ran them up to the tire store and had em swapped over.   There is so little put in (16oz's per tire) and the liquid is sitting in the bottom of the tires the majority of the time.  I'd never heard this warning before.  But I can't imagine who else could use the slime, since the expense would proibit putting enough in your truck or tractor tires to do any good.  I thought it was made for and targeted directly at ATV users.


----------



## bczoom

Slime works very well.

All my ATV/UTV tires have it and I've never had a flat.

I thought fix-a-flat is the nasty stuff that tire changers don't like.  I haven't heard anyone say anything about the slime when changing the tires.


----------



## Melensdad

I've used SLIME for years and love it.  I admit I have no clue what the rims look like, but then again ever since I started using SLIME there has been no need for me to remove/replace a tire!!!  We have about 1000+ Washington Hawthorn trees on our property.  Punctured tires, shoes, and even rear ends are a way of life on my property!


----------



## Michael

bczoom said:
			
		

> Slime works very well.
> 
> All my ATV/UTV tires have it and I've never had a flat.
> 
> I thought fix-a-flat is the nasty stuff that tire changers don't like. I haven't heard anyone say anything about the slime when changing the tires.


 
I used to run a tire a tire store and fix-a-flat is absolutely the worst crap you can put in a tire. It will lead to rust inside the rim, it smells, and is considered toxic.  I can understand using fix-a-flat for a emergency repair to get back home but once you are home have the tire and wheel taken off and get it into a tire shop for repairs.  Also inform the service writer that you did use the fix a flat stuff so the tire changer knows its in there and doesn't get a face full of fix-a-flat when he pulls the valve core.
Slime is neutral to a tire changer as long as the rim is not overloaded.  

I think the best advise is to have all your tires tubed and then use slime inside the tube.


----------



## Glenn9643

I believe they have mixes for tubeless as well as tubed tires.  The tires on my JD 455 are tubeless, and had to be aired up before every use until I added slime a couple of years ago.  Since then they've been "right on the money".


----------



## HGM

I've got Slime in my 4 wheelers and tractor fronts. Briars have added many holes to my tires, couldnt immagine repairing them, so I added slime.. Fix-a-flat was out as its really nasty stuff as indicated above.. So, I tried Slime, really like it so far, but havent had a tire off yet.. If I do, I'll add some info, but I will continue to use it because I'm not going to patch or plug 30 holes per tire whenever I run through a briar patch.


----------

